# dodo juice



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I hear good things about these waxes? But which one should i get for my black tt? Or is it down to which one can afford??


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i love DODO i have the one for the purple car and its amazing

i wouldnt be tight on price though but i no i can get hold of the wax i use for about £20 and my god it lasts ages :lol:

welll worth it


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I use the colour charged ones and Supernatural, along with a few other DoDo Juice products like Lime Prime etc.

They are very good products for the money!

Not cheap, but they are far better than your AG / Meguiars usual stuff


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Fantastic stuff the Blue Velvet, works great on the black.

Did a mates MR2 with some the other week.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Dan_TT said:


> Not cheap, but they are far better than your AG / Meguiars usual stuff


I will agree that its better than the off the shelf AG/ megs stuff but AG high definition wax is certainly in the same league as the dodo stuff and the new megs nxt 2.0 paste wax is nice stuff - good results - shame about the durability.

Supernatural is over rated, Ive put it down on both silver (TT) and black (passat) after full prep and it wasnt anything special. Mentioned the cars as its a very similar hard paint.

If youre looking at supernatural, Swissvax is better for similar money.

Durability of most dodo products is OK but crap when compared to a few coats of collinite.


----------

